# First heat - when?



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

I hope my question is in the right section, if not, please move it. Also, I used search, so that I wont be repeating posts, but I guess I didn't search right. If anyone finds a topic similar to mine, please give me a link. Thank you. 


Anyway, I wanted to know how much does your female GSD weights, full grown (1 year old and more)?
And also, when did your female GSD have first heat? I see some white/yellowish/green discarge from Kaja's vaginal opening, mostly when she is excited (when playing a lot). Can this be a sign, that something is preparing? :blush: She is now almost 7 months (in 4 days).

Well, this is my first female puppy, so some things are still new to me 
Thank you so much for all your help. You guys made me feel really welcome here and I hope I'm not annoying


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

My female currently weighs 50lbs. She turned one on September 17. She had her first heat July 18th, so 10 months old. Not sure if that is a sign or not, I know the vulva will like triple in size. I'm lucky (kind of?) because my male lets me know she's getting ready to into heat (he's intact too) Recently he started checking out her rear every so often. She's due for heat in about a week. He gets more interested so he's my... Guide LOL. When she's not in heat or about to go into heat he isn't interested in her lady bits. Just watch the size of her vulva, for blood, behavior changes, and usually their nipples enlarge.

Edit - I think if you actually search my threads I posted one about signs of heat a while back. Got a lot of useful information.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

You really helped me a loooot! Thank you so much


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

No problem! Were you able to find my thread? If not I can link it (I'm on my iPad but I can jump on the computer)


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Also, I have another male GSD so maybe he'll tell me to  He still is interested for having some fun with females, even after being spayed.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Darn, nvm, it was posted after she went into heat. I know that my bitch smelled awful during her heat. She didn't clean herself. And yes, your male might be a sign as to when she's going into heat. But really, the first day they bleed is when you'll know. My dog has been currently going through her 'pre heat' phase for like 2 weeks now. 

Want to add - when my bitch is excited she releases 'smells'. Not sure from where. But they smell. Lol. 

Just keep an eye on her vulva. Im not kidding, it is GROSS how big it gets. That is the number one sign for me personally.


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm kinda scared in a way. I'm determined to spay her after first heat, but still... Still a lot to learn, how do deal with bunch of stuff ...  

Do you have diapers on her or can you use something else like pants or something. I believe Kaja will refused to wear diaper.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

HelenaPog said:


> I'm kinda scared in a way. I'm determined to spay her after first heat, but still... Still a lot to learn, how do deal with bunch of stuff ...
> 
> Do you have diapers on her or can you use something else like pants or something. I believe Kaja will refused to wear diaper.


I was terrified, especially having an intact male and living in a tiny 800 sq ft condo (pray for me now, because now I live in a 400 sq ft studio LOL)

But it really wasnt that bad. Just inconvenient. I used the little dog panties from petsmart and just regular human pads/panty liners. I changed them twice a day. And wiped her every time I took her panties off (to walk her or for the night).

And I obviously had to keep males away from her (but my male was the biggest challenge).

Its just long, and the underwear is annoying. And my bitch bled a lot, and used all my pads up LOL. Make sure you mark Day 1 on a calendar as the first day you see blood.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Also, this helped me out a lot.
Canine Heat Cycle Chart


----------



## HelenaPog (Jan 7, 2016)

Friend told me that I need to wait 2-3 months after first heat before spaying her - because of 'fake pregnancy'. Did your female ever got this fake pregnancy and what do you think about that waiting after first heat


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

HelenaPog said:


> Friend told me that I need to wait 2-3 months after first heat before spaying her - because of 'fake pregnancy'. Did your female ever got this fake pregnancy and what do you think about that waiting after first heat


Mine didn't ever get that, but she's only gone through one heat so far. And yes, you want to wait ideally 3 or so months for the hormones to balance out and for everything to get back to normal in there.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

excellent question because I am waiting for the first heat to come and go before I spay my gal. I needed to know what to watch for and about when to expect it. 

I was considering doing an OSS but I think with our lifestyle a full spay would be better all the way around.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

All I know is that Carly is on day 12 of this heat, and I'm ready to shoot myself. Or Russell. I called my vet today to see how much it would cost to neuter Russ, and they quoted me $350. Good grief. I feel like that's a bit high, but everyone is telling me that sounds right. Argh. My vet's brother opened a spay and neuter clinic, and I'm giving him a call!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine didn't have her first heat until she was 11 months old. Her second one was 5 months later.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My bitch is about 83 lbs as a 3 year old. She looks like she is 65 lbs or so but as my vet said a couple of days ago " she's a rock"...a bit of selfish pride on my behalf...anyway. I'd like to say her first estrus cycle began around 8 months but I could be full of crap....however, she cycled early and often based on the average for a GSD. The discharge you cite is nothing I observed with my bitch. 

This bitch being my third is the first one I chose not to spay per the vet's recommended time frame. I now have new potential maladies which could plague my girl because of my choice but I believe I performed my due diligence and kept her intact for beneficial reasons. Yes, more responsibility and other heat related inconveniences occur because of this choice but if I can keep her in my life longer and healthier than my previous experiences ...by making this different choice....I'm all about it. So far so good.

An intact bitch in my experience is not an issue whatsoever. She will never be bred even though she's head and shoulders above many other brood stock....whoops ...some more selfish pride....but she really is.


SuperG


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

HelenaPog said:


> I see some white/yellowish/green discarge from Kaja's vaginal opening, mostly when she is excited (when playing a lot). Can this be a sign, that something is preparing? :blush: She is now almost 7 months (in 4 days).
> 
> Can be - don't feel funny about posting anything about a dog's bodily functions here We're all about what goes in and what come out of their bodies - it's the best indicator that things are working right and we do need to pay attention.
> 
> ...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Barker the Elder the second waited until she was 15 mos to come in to heat. Every six months thereafter. At 5 her false pregnancies = grumpy dog = spayed. I wouldn't have done it if the false pregnancies hadn't affected her negatively.

Barker the Younger the second - first heat at 12 mos & every 6 mos thereafter. 

Both did/do real well with doggie underwear. I have modified women's cotton briefs by slitting down the front to the crotch, inserting a pad (& dog legs in the holes) tying the two ends over the back. Just remember to take the clothes off when you take the dog out.... 

Pretty easy really. Plan on a "nunnery" for three weeks to prevent unwanted litters. No intact males in my household 'though. I understand the guys get pretty worked up.


----------

